# Overige rubrieken > Zorgverzekeringen en mutualtiteit >  Kalender basisverzekering

## Leontien

Per 1 januari 2006 verandert het huidige zorgverzekeringsstelsel. De nieuwe Zorgverzekeringswet maakt een eind aan het onderscheid in premieheffing tussen de Ziekenfondsverzekering en particuliere ziektekostenverzekering.

Daarom wil ik je erop attenderen wat je de komende tijd kunt verwachten en doen om een basisverzekering af te sluiten bij een zorgverzekeraar. Naast de nieuwe basisverzekering bestaat de mogelijkheid tot aanvullend verzekeren.

*Kalender basisverzekering*

September 2005:
De Belastingdienst verzendt de aanvraagformulieren zorgtoeslag. Na controle van de gegevens en het verder invullen dient dit formulier voor 1 november geretourneerd te worden.

Oktober 2005:
U heeft geen aanvraagformulier ontvangen terwijl u meent toch in aanmerking te komen voor de zorgtoeslag: Het aanvraagformulier downloaden van www.toeslagen.nl of opvragen bij de BelastingTelefoon 0800-0543.

1 november 2005:
Dit is de uiterste datum waarop het aanvraagformulier binnen moet zijn bij de Belastingdienst om eind december uw eertse toeslag te ontvangen. Heeft u het formulier later ingeleverd, dan ontvangt u uw eerste toeslag ook later.

November/december 2005:
U ontvangt van uw zorgverzekeraar uiterlijk 16 december per brief een aanbod voor een nieuwe zorgverzekering en een ventueel aanvullende verzekering. Dit aanbod is afgestemd op uw huidige verzekering. U kunt tot 1 maart 2006 op dat aanbod ingaan, maar u kunt ook een andere zorgverzekering of zorgverzekeraar kiezen. Iedere verzekeraar dient u zonder voorwaarden te accepteren.

Januari 2006:
Als u niet heeft gereageerd op het aanbod van uw zorgverzekeraar, bent u automtisch verzekerd volgens dat aanbod. Tot 1 maart kunt u doorgeven dat u niet op het aanbod ingaat en dat uw voorkeur naar een andere vorm van de zorgverkering of naar een andere verzekeraar gaat. 

1 mei 2006:
Op deze datum moet u verzekerd zijn en dit dus hebben geregeld met uw huidige of nieuwe zorgverzekeraar. Wanneer u na 1 mei 2006 niet verzekerd bent, kunt u een hoge boete verwachten.

Succes ermee!

----------

